# Hiya, newly diagnosed type 1, 18. Anyone like to chat? :)



## Laura. (May 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A friend pointed me in the direction of this website, it seems brilliant so far!
Just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm Laura, I'm 18 and was diagnosed with type 1 in December 2009, I'm currently on 8 units of novomix 30 twice a day, hopefully soon onto basal bolus! I'm off to Durham University in September to study Applied Psychology, and live around the Durham area.

Recently this illness has started to get the better of me and I've started to get a few down days with it, I'm hoping It'll help to talk to people in the same boat.

Keep well everyone, I'd love to chat.

Laura.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2010)

Hi Laura, welcome to the forum  It's not surprising that you are getting a few down days, as much of this must still feel very new to you. I found that, initially, I was able to cope quite well, but I think it's when it dawns on you sometimes that it's not going to go away that it can get on top of you. You'll get lots of suport here though, so don't be afraid to ask anything or just have a good old whinge about it - can be very cathartic just letting it out amongst people who know where you are coming from! 

Certainly, going on multiple injections will give you better flexibility and probably better control than the two injection regime. Congratulations on getting your place at Durham!

If you would like a good book I would heartily recommend Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - explains everything you need to know and very well written.


----------



## shiv (May 1, 2010)

hi laura! i'm shiv, i turned 22 yesterday and i've been type one for 19 years. this forum is totally invaluabe in terms of advice and emotional support. i'm on novorapid and lantus (and wishing for a pump).

feel free to PM me if you fancy chatting on MSN or anything - there are a few of us around the same age on the forums!


----------



## Sugarbum (May 1, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Welcome to the forum! Glag you found us! 

I understand how you feel with some down days and this. I think we all get like that sometimes. I found at about the same point of the journey that you are at now that I couldnt think about anything else- diabetes seemed so "consumming" of all my thoughts, it can take a long time to adjust. Keep chipper, it sounds like you are doing a really great job. I promise you get easier (easily said, I know) and more flexable. 

Great that you have your place set at university- congrats! There are quite a few people who have juggled the trials and tribulations of this and university too! Im sure they will have some advice for you.

Enjoy the forum- we love chatters! 

Lou x


----------



## am64 (May 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum xx


----------



## smile4loubie (May 1, 2010)

Hi Laura,

I'm Louise thought most people call me Loubie. Been diabetic for 6 years since I was 14 and am turning 21 on wednesday woop woop!! If you ever wanna chat just message me or add me to facebook xxx


----------



## Laura. (May 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Laura, welcome to the forum  It's not surprising that you are getting a few down days, as much of this must still feel very new to you. I found that, initially, I was able to cope quite well, but I think it's when it dawns on you sometimes that it's not going to go away that it can get on top of you. You'll get lots of suport here though, so don't be afraid to ask anything or just have a good old whinge about it - can be very cathartic just letting it out amongst people who know where you are coming from!
> 
> Certainly, going on multiple injections will give you better flexibility and probably better control than the two injection regime. Congratulations on getting your place at Durham!
> 
> If you would like a good book I would heartily recommend Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - explains everything you need to know and very well written.



Hiya, 

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum!
And I think thats definitely what happened to me, I took to it so well that I was bound to come down sooner or later, and just recently its started to dawn on me that its foreever. I think this forum seems like the perfect place to have a good old whinge and a chat, I always find it helpful writing, its a good place to vent.

Thanks for the book reccomendation, i'll give it a read 

Laura.


----------



## Laura. (May 1, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I'm Louise thought most people call me Loubie. Been diabetic for 6 years since I was 14 and am turning 21 on wednesday woop woop!! If you ever wanna chat just message me or add me to facebook xxx



Happy Birthday for Wednesday Louise! The big 21! You doing anything to celebrate? I would love to chat, its nice to meet people around my own age who have diabetes, I reckon itll be helpful to talk to people who understand. 

How do I find you on facebook? Do you have msn?

Laura


----------



## rawtalent (May 1, 2010)

Welcome Laura,
I've had type 1 a long time as well and i can tell you it is possible to pretty much carry on with life as normal - within reason!
Don't let it get you down for too long; i know that's easier said than done. Look at it this way. Whatever you achieve in your life you have done twice as much as most people around you - what with the diabetes as well.


----------



## Laura. (May 1, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Glag you found us!
> 
> ...



Hi Lou,

Im really glad I found this too! I was already looking forward to seeing if I had any replies after work tonight lol, was really glad that I did, people seem so friendly on this. Thanks for saying im doing a great job lol, im trying my best and mainly keeping happy. I totally understand the consuming part, most of the time I can do other things without it being a hige deal, but its always always in the back of my mind, but I guess thats the best way to keep sugars under control! Its really good to know it gets easier, and Im looking forward to the flexibility of basal bolus.

Thanks  I'm a little worried about uni and diabetes.. but im sure it won't stop me from having a good uni experience!

Do you have fb or msn lou?

Hope you're well. 

Laura
x


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Welcome Laura,
> I've had type 1 a long time as well and i can tell you it is possible to pretty much carry on with life as normal - within reason!
> Don't let it get you down for too long; i know that's easier said than done. Look at it this way. Whatever you achieve in your life you have done twice as much as most people around you - what with the diabetes as well.



Hiya, 

I love the attitude of this post! I'm definitely trying to carry on as normal, and still get enjoyment out of all of the things i used to like  And I love the last sentence of your post! I never thought of it that way, its a great way to view the situation.

Hope you're happy and well. 

Laura


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

shiv said:


> hi laura! i'm shiv, i turned 22 yesterday and i've been type one for 19 years. this forum is totally invaluabe in terms of advice and emotional support. i'm on novorapid and lantus (and wishing for a pump).
> 
> feel free to PM me if you fancy chatting on MSN or anything - there are a few of us around the same age on the forums!



Hi shiv,

Happy Birthday for yesterday! Did you do anything to celebrate? I think the forum seems like a amazing place, just the thing I needed with the way I was feeling! Its picked me up a lot. I'll PM you my msn address if thats ok, itd be great to chat. 

Hope you're well.

Laura.


----------



## rawtalent (May 2, 2010)

Laura,
Thanks for your very generous response. I feel passionately about this because i was diagnosed at a similar age to you. 

I always had a rather 'black' sense of humour even before diagnosis, and i don't take life too seriously and yet i take it very seriously. Does that make sense? 

Anyway, diabetes has never stopped me doing anything. I reckon i've had a few more difficult times than most, apart from the diabetes, but  many great times as well and as they say, 'what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger'.

Anyway, it's way past my bedtime. Alright for you youngsters.


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

hahaaa raw talent its well past mine too but ...


----------



## rawtalent (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like you've only just got up am64?


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Sounds like you've only just got up am64?



ummmm have spent a while in bed today ...But its the weekend!!


----------



## rawtalent (May 2, 2010)

Lucky you. I've been working all day. This is my way of relaxing. How sad am i?


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Lucky you. I've been working all day. This is my way of relaxing. How sad am i?



not at all i find it relaxing comming on here for a little read ...soz dont mean to take over the thread so im transfering to pub !


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Freddie99 (May 2, 2010)

Hey Laura,

Welcome to the madhouse. We don't bite and are rather friendly! This place is rather brilliant. Like minded folk and all that. 

Hope the place serves you as well as it has me,

Tom


----------



## D_G (May 2, 2010)

Hiya laura welcome to the forum!!

I am glad you found me on facebook as well  let me know if u wanna chat about anything and ask anything on the forum, these guys are really supportive and helpful, no question to small or big  x


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2010)

Hiya laura welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 2, 2010)

Hey Laura,

Welcome to the site. I only joined this week and have had quite an insight for a lot of things.
I have been diabetic for 27 years now (old timer) but still young  and have learnt a few things too!
As you can see i do kickboxing but have a 4 year old daughter and have done a fair bit of travelling as well amongst other things and have never thought that diabetes would or could get in my way. 

Anytime you have a question just ask as there is always someone (myself included) who will help and assist.

Regards Bernie x


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Already this seems like it could be so helpful in so many ways (advice, place to vent etc..) Thanks everyone for the welcome  I look forward to chatting to you all.

Laura.


----------



## shiv (May 2, 2010)

hi laura, please don't think i'm ignoring you on MSN, i'm just not quite in the right mindframe at the moment!


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hey Laura,
> 
> Welcome to the site. I only joined this week and have had quite an insight for a lot of things.
> I have been diabetic for 27 years now (old timer) but still young  and have learnt a few things too!
> ...


Hi Bernie, 

Wow, its really great to know all of the things you can achieve and do even with diabetes, its really positive to know. I bet you've learnt loads over the past 27 years, you'll be an expert on it, so I'll def know where to come for advice 

Hope you're well.

Laura


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

shiv said:


> hi laura, please don't think i'm ignoring you on MSN, i'm just not quite in the right mindframe at the moment!


Hi shiv,

Oo i didn't think you were ignoring me at all, I just sign in and see if anyones chatting. I hope you're ok!

Laura


----------



## PhilT (May 4, 2010)

Hi Laura, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 4, 2010)

Hi Laura,

I'm Shelley and I've had diabetes for 7 years...WELCOME TO THIS GREAT PLACE 

I run a group for 18-30's with diabetes, http://www.circledrocks.co.uk have a look if you fancy...I believe every person with diabetes shd have someone to talk to so chat away....add me on facebook too if you like 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## getcarter76 (May 4, 2010)

Laura. said:


> Hi Bernie,
> 
> Wow, its really great to know all of the things you can achieve and do even with diabetes, its really positive to know. I bet you've learnt loads over the past 27 years, you'll be an expert on it, so I'll def know where to come for advice
> 
> ...




Hey Laura,

Yes alls good (am at work at the mo) tee hee. Feel free to add me on facebook too (and anyone else too  )!

'Bernice CARTER' is my name and my photo is a picture of a sign in the soil re a flower that is called 'hot lips' (love it) 

Hope you are coping ok with it all as you are newly diagnosed? I find that as i have been T1 for so long i don't really think about it (if that makes sense) and is second nature to me now. I have my ups and downs with it (we all do) and find it near impossible to have perfect results day in day out but i just react to it all accordingly. Feel free to chat anytime, either PM me on here or on f/bk.

Bernie xx


----------



## Emmal31 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Laura

I've been away so haven't logged in for a few days so just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I'm 22 and have had type 1 for 2 years I'm also on facebook if you want to add me and talk xx


----------

